# Payday Whatsit



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2012)

In my never-ending quest to stump all of ya':


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 24, 2012)

It kind of looks like Velveeta your were grating and then dropped on the floor....


----------



## Lowrider (Feb 24, 2012)

Paint?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> It kind of looks like Velveeta your were grating and then dropped on the floor....



Actually, I did just that yesterday.  The cats were happy!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 24, 2012)

Popsicle?


----------



## Desi (Feb 24, 2012)

plastic non-slip mat


----------



## BZSPhotography (Feb 24, 2012)

Flower Petal??


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 24, 2012)

Caulk/glue


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Polenta


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 25, 2012)

Hint:  Another part of it:


----------



## hw13 (Feb 25, 2012)

playdoh?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow.  Either I found some good subjects to stump ya, or no one like to play this game any more.

Next clue, another part of the shot:


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 27, 2012)

No clue.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)

Another part of it:


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it natural like a fruit or a vegetable?  Or is it man-made?


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

a used pastel stick?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> a used pastel stick?



Close enough!  Carpenter's crayon.


----------

